# Biete RDA und/oder Werb einen Freund



## Gromer (8. Januar 2014)

Server Kult der Verdammten Fraktion Horde

Gilde + Startgold und Taschen vorhanden


PN an mich


----------



## Gromer (11. Januar 2014)

Das Angebot , steht immer noch


----------



## Gromer (12. Januar 2014)

und hoch


----------



## Gromer (15. Januar 2014)

Ab an die Spitze


----------



## Gromer (22. Januar 2014)

was ist den hier xD


----------



## Gromer (24. Januar 2014)

Kommt schon Kult der Verdammten ist ein geiler Server


----------

